# Good day for UAN



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Got my UAN down today, at the rate of 50# N per ac. Nice gentle rain while applying, Rain and showers pretty consistently for the next 36 hours and it is in the 50s so I should get 0 burn. Staying cool but not terribly cold in the 10 day, no 80s forecast


----------

